
A tale of two Tetrises - raganwald
http://www.macworld.com/article/135200/2008/08/iphone_tetris.html?lsrc=rss_weblogs_iphonecentral
======
ryanwaggoner
Seriously, can someone please give this guy some pro bono legal advice? It
would be a shame to lose this just because he didn't know for sure that all he
needs to do is change the name.

